# My newest skin/cover/case combination!!



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

the apples & pears case is from [email protected]
the cover is M-Edge's Sleeve in Pebbled Fushia (I find it to be REALLY snug, I have to grasp my Kindle between to fingers and pull it out; I'm terrified I'm gonna damage it. Hopefully it just needs broken in.)
The skin is DecalGirl's Tweet Dark in Matte. Obviously they didn't provide me with the screensaver, but I also ordered the Tweet Light skin for my iPhone 3GS, and a wallpaper came with that, so it took me about an hour or so of fiddling with it to get it to match up.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

I love it!!


----------



## Shelby (Mar 17, 2010)

Very pretty  I'm thinking of getting the tweet light for my kindle, but I reallyyyy like the dark too...


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

v safe and v beautiful
somebody plz gift these to me(kidding)


----------



## cbb77 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, beautiful.  Is there a way / place I can get that screen saver?  I am getting the Tweet Light for my daughter and would love to set her up with the matching screen saver.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Cute


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

tashab said:


> (I find it to be REALLY snug, I have to grasp my Kindle between to fingers and pull it out; I'm terrified I'm gonna damage it. Hopefully it just needs broken in.)


I have this sleeve and it is very snug, but I found that if you hold onto it with one hand and squeeze the sides toward each other you can pull the kindle out easier with the other hand. ( hope I made sense explaining that)


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## summerhouse (Dec 26, 2010)

A wonderful job coordinating the skin/cover and case!!  It turned out truly lovely!


----------

